# Martin OM28V



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I was in Folkway music in Guelph today and was playing a bunch of different guitars off the wall, mostly Martins. I'm kind of in the market for a second acoustic to sit along side my HD28V. I went in there with the intention of focusing on a D18 Martin thinking that a mahogany would go along nicely with my rosewood Martin.
The tech that I was talking to about the setup on my Martin to a few minutes ago was listening to my playing style and came over with a guitar he wanted me to try. Not really looking at it I took it and started to strum and pick. It sure was different. I looked at it and noticed it wasn't a dred. I have only ever played dreds my whole life and never considered anything else. This OM28V had the exact same neck as my HD28V (except setup much better) After playing it for a few minutes I wasn't sure I liked it as it is quite a bit different than I'm used to. Back to the D18 I go and right away noticed how dull it sounded in comparison. I spent quite a bit of time on that OM28V and also compared it against the comparable Collings which was no comparison IMO. The more I played the OM28V the more I liked it. Maybe this will be my next.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I think an OM sized guitar is a much better guitar partner than another dread. I have a Breedlove dread and a Larrivee OM05. I loved the contrast between the two. I dont think you'll get the same tonal contrast or feel between a mahogany and rosewood dead.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Sustain is amazing .......

[video=youtube;qhmXkmUA-GY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhmXkmUA-GY[/video]


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> I think an OM sized guitar is a much better guitar partner than another dread. I have a Breedlove dread and a Larrivee OM05. I loved the contrast between the two. I dont think you'll get the same tonal contrast or feel between a mahogany and rosewood dead.


That was pretty much my finding. The more I played that OM28V the more I felt I could do anything on it and it would sound good. Flatpick, fingerpick it all sounded really good to me.

- - - Updated - - -



shoretyus said:


> Sustain is amazing .......
> 
> [video=youtube;qhmXkmUA-GY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhmXkmUA-GY[/video]


Wow. Is that sunburst model an upcharge. I'd love to have that finish.


----------

